# So I have this BioCube 29...



## dloehrs (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello to all, glad to be a new member here. 
This is my first attempt at a vivarium. I recently combined my 29 gallon Biocube reef tank into a bigger one so I was left wondering what to do with the empty tank. How about a vivarium? I have a lot of questions and I'll browse this forum a bit for the answers but allow me to ask a few on one thread.

1. The Biocube 29 is a short tank. What dart frog friendly plants might I use that won't grow to the top too fast and require major constant pruning?

2. Has anyone encountered any pitfalls using a Biocubefor dart frog vivarium?

3. I currently have the stock 36W 10,000K CF in the hood. I may drop down to the 24W with the requisite ballast change (it's really bright at night). Will 10,000K CF work for plants and dart frogs? I could retrofit but would rather not.

4. I haven't researched much the many varieties of dart frogs. My initial thoughts are housing a smaller species so they have some buddies and aren't overcrowding the place. Any suggestions/experiences on which species may work best?

5. I am going to run this as a terrarium and get temps and humidity dialed in for a few months first. IYE, are there other preps to the tank necessary other than basic food and water needs for dart frogs? I know salt reef tanks need weeks to months of cycling before fish and corals are added. Are vivariums similar in nature to reef tanks?

6. Living in Tucson, high temps are the issue, not low temps. Keeping a house at 78 degrees in the summer is a challenge. Are there any species of dart frog that tolerate 80-82 degree vivariums better. If this much heat is an issue I may just keep the tank as a terrarium or consider different type of frog.

I know this is a long post, sorry, but thanks for your time


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't even begin to imagine how difficult that tank will be to make it escape proof. Not saying that it can't be done, but it is certainly no easy task.

The stock lights should be fine 10K will work for plants but I think you will see better growth with 6.5K. Just make sure it isn't the actinic combo bulb. 

The tank will work for a group of vents, fants, or variabilis. Or a pair of imis, tincs. There are almost too many frogs to list, but IMO tincs won't use all the vertical space that the tank offers. Best bet is thumbs unless these are your first frogs, then larger frogs would be better.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

i'm not an expert, but i imagine people will encourage you to put leaf litter in there.


----------



## dloehrs (Oct 23, 2013)

Leaf litter, yes, going to add it soon, along with springtails.

Escape proof? Good call. Hadn't thought that through. A bit of screen screen and a little cutting should seal the back, top edge off and make it escape proof.

It'll be a tough call on the species. My biggest hurdle will be heat. I live in Tucson and keeping my house at 78 in the summer is expensive, I can't afford anything cooler. That'll probably keep the tank at 80. Currently it drops to 70 overnight and warms back up to 78-80 after the light has been on a while


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

dloehrs said:


> Leaf litter, yes, going to add it soon, along with springtails.
> 
> Escape proof? Good call. Hadn't thought that through. A bit of screen screen and a little cutting should seal the back, top edge off and make it escape proof.
> 
> It'll be a tough call on the species. My biggest hurdle will be heat. I live in Tucson and keeping my house at 78 in the summer is expensive, I can't afford anything cooler. That'll probably keep the tank at 80. Currently it drops to 70 overnight and warms back up to 78-80 after the light has been on a while


Hmm, temps that high could be a big problem. Is there any cooler room or a smaller room that could be cooled more efficiently? I know for certain that my biocube reef (same lighting) gets very warm when the temps rise and I'm in washington!

In general I think it would be very wise to stay clear of the phyllobates genus and many of the thumbs. Phyllobates are very sensitive to high temps and I personally discovered, when I started, that thumbs are very efficient at finding ANY flaws in a escape proof design.

In my opinion, tincs could make a plausible addition as they are not as sensitive to heat as others, although prolonged temps in the 80s could be fatal. Tincs are also a every good beginner frog due to their more forgiving nature.

Good luck!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

As to plant choice, I am in now way an expert. BUT I can say that wandering jew is one of my favorite vines and are VERY hard to kill. Mounting some small bromeliads to the wood would also add more dimention to the tank.


----------

